# Mesurer le débit en wifi



## manustyle (25 Septembre 2004)

Avec quoi puis-je mesurer le débit lors du transfert d'un fichier par wifi ?

Merci


----------



## albin (25 Septembre 2004)

tu as l'utilitaire réseau "Utilitaire de réseau" dans les utilitaires qui de dit le débit instantanné.
a+


----------



## maousse (26 Septembre 2004)

http://www.ragingmenace.com/software/menumeters/

Voilà un utilitaire très utile


----------

